# plott hound and basset hound mix



## YellowRabbit (Mar 3, 2013)

we adopted a new dog, he is a plott hound and basset hound mix. funniest looking dog, but seems to have a great temperment with the other dogs and seems to care less about the horse.....
I dont want him to get bored, we have gotten him well leash trained, any other thoughts to maybe some different training for him and how,
I know he loves to smell but he does not run very fast, but he gets destructive when bored????


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

a funny cross the baset being a extra slow rabbit dog (though the AKC show type have had most of the hunt bred out of them so most of them are just for looks) the plot a fast tough fearless hound often known to be a little aggressive bred for bear and hog hunting . yet faithful to the end . both being hounds his nature will be to be rather one track minded and will follow his nose better to keep it in a fenced yard . teach it to play fetch to burn off that extra energy depending which genes have fallen his way a hound is bred to run all day after game and to do his job at all cost


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

We have hounds and have sometimes used "treat puzzles" to keep them busy when we aren't around. There are TONS of different types of treat puzzles out there to choose from and nearly every pet store carries something in that area.

Our red tick coonhound was kind of picky about which puzzles she liked, but we found a few that she enjoyed.


----------



## YellowRabbit (Mar 3, 2013)

He does play fetch forever, and he has the short little legs, but he can climb fences, we put up electric wire and he is doing better. he isnt allowed in the front (not fenced besides cattle fencing) unless I am with him, he seems to have just bonded with me, not so much a male dog, he sleeps with my daughter who is 10, but avoids my son who is 16.

it is a strange cross, and we dont have many plott hounds in new mexico, I was hoping to maybe train him to find things like a tracking dog, to keep him entertained, but i just have no clue on how to do it, and the only vermin i would really want him to get is skunks and i dont think that is a good idea since he sleeps inside,

any tracking or smell training ideas?

oh and thanks for the response


----------



## YellowRabbit (Mar 3, 2013)

I have seen those trick puzzles, maybe I will try that this weekend!

thanks, I do want to do some more interactive things with him, as I just love spending time with him, just looking at him makes me smile, I have a jack russel-mix and she has never really bonded with me, she takes to loving males, and I have had her for 9 years, 

both have been rescues, I have never been into dogs that much as I like my rabbits much better, but this dog stole heart like nothing else, my hubby says i cuddle and love on the dog then on him LOL


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

hide n seek is the game to play let him see you go hide and let another open the gate start easy and then get farther and harder he'll be like a blood hound on your trail. same with a sent trail drag a rag on a string with something iresitable rubbed on it like tuna (**** n bear hunters do this as well) leave a short trail at first and always give him a little bit as a reward when he finds it change the sent even use a dirty sock soon the trail can't get to long and it will be hard to fool him . i'v watched em train recescu dogs at my work where there was a huge pile of busted concrete they used soiled baby diapers hid in the rubble for them to find


----------



## YellowRabbit (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you Arnie,
that sounds like a lot of fun, and more what I was thinking, guess I just needed some input!
and we have tons of tuna ( I got so burned out on tuna)

I will have to post some pictures of him, he is just so funny looking, in a good way.


----------



## Westexas (Apr 10, 2013)

I know what I am going to be doing this weekend with our two Bloodhound sisters! We are waiting to adopt a male (all are spayed/neutered) and then will have a regular 3-ring circus for sure!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Does he know our names? Have him "find Mom", "find Dad", "find Tommy" etc. When he's happily finding family members. Show him a scent article and say "find" He should go off to find Mom (Dad, Tommy). Then move to visitors.


----------



## arachyd (Feb 1, 2009)

A hound is certainly prone to destructive behavior when bored, as you've said. They need games that make them think. If you play fetch make it as complicated as you can because anything simple won't keep them interested. The games mentioned where they have to search for something are exactly what is needed. Our blueticks love puzzles and searching for things. A game of fetch has to be over and under and around obstacles to make it challenging. Their intelligence and happy natures more than make up for their hard-headedness.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

heres my 1/2 cur and **** hound and my mt. cur .they protect my farm fro varmits and other monsters .they and there mother know that a slow mere human like me needs watching over and are very diligent in there duties .I can have free range chickens sweet corn in the garden . I have to tie the black dog up or take him with me he tracked my truck once for 8 miles was I surprised when I found him waiteing for me in the truck .the others I can tell to stay home and they will . never spoil em to ride in the back of the truck


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

We played "find it" in the house too. We put the ball everywhere - curtain rods, on top of the door, on shelves, on top of the fire place mantle, etc. I always put it where he could see it if he looked the right place. We also put them in drawers and inside cabinets. It could take him 30 minutes of looking to find everything. We started with cookies and then put the little cookies in the ball. We would do this outside too.

Oh, and this thread is worthless without pictures of said dog.


----------



## arachyd (Feb 1, 2009)

This is one of the young ones we had several years ago. On a very hot day with no breeze I saw her come around a corner and follow the zig zag trail of a big fly that had just gone in front of her. She never saw the fly. This dog had an amazing nose.


----------

